# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Μην μου πείτε ότι είναι ψείρες. :(

## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG] παιδια χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας πηγα μολις τωρα να τα καθαρισω και ολα και παντα εχω το συνηθιο να κοιταζω αυτο το σημιο για ψειρες και τις πατηθρες και ταιστρες και ειδα αυτο σε αλλη μια ειδα 5-6 και μια πατηθρα ειναι οντως ομως ψειρες βρηκα και μαυρες και κοκκινες κοινουντε πολυ αργα το λεω γιατι δεν μου εχει ξανα τυχη να εχω αυτο το προβλημα αν ειναι τι πρεπει να κανω θελω να κανω οτι ειναι δυνατον να τα εξαφανισω και γρηγορα!! αυτο να πω οτι ειναι ποτηστρα και ειναι ακριβως εκει που μπενει πανο στο κλουβι

----------


## lagreco69

Ανδρεα για ψειρα μου φαινεται και εχεις και τα δυο ειδη μαζι! θα πρεπει να απολυμανεις τα παντα στα κλουβια σου με χλυαρο νερο και ξυδι. επισης θα πρεπει να ψεκασεις και ολα τα πουλια με pinex. μια εφαρμογη σε καθε φτερουγα πανω και κατω, στον σβερκο και στην ουρα. προσοχη μονο να μην παει καθολου στο προσωπο! και μονο μια εφαρμογη την φορα γιατι το σπρει θα τους παγωνει το δερμα. επισης το ψεκασμα να ειναι σε αποσταση των 50 εκατοστων. τωρα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος  τι θα πρεπει να κανεις για τις φωλιες, περιμενε καποιο αλλο μελος να σου πει! γιατι δεν εχω εμπειρια σε αυτο.

----------


## αντρικος

εχω πολυ δουλεια δηλαδη το ασχημο ειναι οτι ειναι ολα με αυγα αλλα θελω να τα εξαφανισω γιατι ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα και θελω καποιο φαρμακα πολυ δυνατο! οχχ τι παθαμε!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ψυχραιμια!! ολα θα γινουν οπως πριν.. πιο ισχυρα ειναι αυτα Chevitren, Ardap, Frontline και Efipro αλλα ειναι πολυ δυνατα και για να ψεκασεις μονο τον χωρο οχι τα πτηνα.

----------


## αντρικος

θα παρο οτι πιο δυνατο να μην αφισω ουτε ενα γιατι ακουσα ειναι μεγαλος μπελας δεν το κριβω ανχοθηκα αρκετα!! το μονο που εχω τωρα και ψεκασα αρκετα σημια μεχρι την τριτη να παρο ενα δυνατο ειναι αυτο [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εαν εβαζε μηλοξυδο στη μπανιερα να κανουν μπανιο τα πουλια, θα ειχε καμια επιδραση στις ψειρες που σιχαινονται το ξυδι?

----------


## αντρικος

ισως αλλα θελω να τα εξαφανισω απο ολο το κλουβι ειναι και αρκετα μεγαλο!

----------


## serafeim

Εγω κατω απο την τσοχα και πανω απο την τσοχα αλλα και στις φωλιες των μπατζι μεσα στο κουτι κατω απο το πριονιδι και λιγο απο πανω ριχνω παντα προληπτικα Pinex Powder!!!
Για τιες ψειρες τραβα σημερα σε ενα διανυκτερευον κτηνιατρειο της περιοχη σου και παρε το Frontiline Spray για σκυλους και για γατες, ενα ψεκασμα στο σβερκο πανω στο δερμα ειναι οτι πρεπει!! Παραμερας τα πουπουλα στο σβερκο και ψεκαζεις μια φορα μονο!!! Θα το κανεις αυτο 1 φορα καθε 2-3 μηνες με το ψεκασμα αυτο μπαινει στο αιμα του πουλιου και οτι ψειρα το τσιμπαει ψοφαει αλλα και τις αποθει εντελως και ολας!!! Τωρα για το κλουβι δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει κατι που να ψεκαζεις χωρις προβλημα οταν εχεις φωλιες αλλα με ενα ψεκαστηρι και καυτο καυτο νερο με ξυδι αν ψεκασεις τα καγκελα και τα τρυψεις μετα ελαφρως νομιζω θα εισαι και εκει προσωρινα ενταξει!!! Μολις τελειωσει αναπαραγωγη μια μεγαλη λεκανη καυτο νερο το αφηνεις για 5-10 λεπτα μεσα μετα με ξυδονερο καλο τρυψιμο (αλλα εδω προσεχουμε γιατι σκουριαζει το κλουβι)!!!

----------


## αντρικος

θα κανω οτι μου πειτε παιδια αλλα τριτη θα μπορεσο να παρο τα φαρμακα γιατι ειναι ολα κλειστα και αυριο αργεια θα παρω το frontiline spray και θελω και κατι καλο για το κλουβι ολο να το καθαρισω οσο μπορω! ευχαριστω παιδια για την ανταποκριση σας γιατι πραγματικα το σκεφτομαι πολυ!

----------


## αντρικος

και αποτη ξερω πρεπει να καθαρισω φωλιες και να αλλαξω τσοχα σωστα?

----------


## xarhs

αυτο το σπρει αντρικο ειναι πολυ δυνατο..... δεν θα αφησει ουτε μια ζωντανη

ωχχ τι επαθες ρε αντρικο......  αλλα μην ανυσηχεις.. εγω με αυτο το φαρμακο μια φορα ειχα ψεκασει και δεν εμεινε μια

----------


## αντρικος

μην με κανεις να ανχονουμε χαρηηηη  :Happy:  εχω πολυ δουλεια βλεπω και ειναι και ολα με αυγα την τυχη μου  :sad:

----------


## jk21

η τετραμεθρινη που εχει το ταμπερνιλ ειναι πυρεθρυνοειδες αρκετα δραστικο .ψεκασε παντου και τα πουλια με αυτο .απο τριτη παιρνεις frontline και βαζεις μια ψεκασια μονο στο ουροπηγιο ή κατω απο τις φτερουγες εκει που ενωνονται με τον κορμο 

στις φωλιες ψεκασε λιγο απο την κατω μερια αν εχεις μικρα με ταμπερνιλ ,ενω ψεκασε και απο μεσα αν δεν υπαρχουν μικρα 

ξερω οτι σιχαινονται την μυρωδια του πετρελαιου επισης  ...

----------


## αντρικος

καλημερα σε ολους! αυτο θα κανω δημητρη μεχρι αυριο να παρο το frontiline να μην αφησω ουτε ενα!! πετρελαιο μου ειπε ενα φιλος πριν λιγο οτι το δοκιμασε και εκινος αλλα μετα απο μια βδομαδα ειχε παλι στα κλουβια

----------


## αντρικος

τελικα παιδια σημερα καθαρισα ολες τις φωλιες 3 ηταν καθαρες αλλα εκανα και σπρει ι μια ειχε ψειρα ειδικα κοκκινη το εβγαλα ολο και το εκαψα εκανα σπρει σε νεα τσοχα και φωλια και εκανα σπρει στα πουλλακια κατο απο τις φτερουγες κ λιγο στο ζβερκο τους αυριο να παρω και το frontiline και μολις τελιωσει η αναπαραγωγη θα κανω ολο του κλουβι απο γωνιας!

----------


## jk21

να ξερεις οτι την ημερα κρυβονται συνηθως εκτος κλουβας καπου εκει κοντα .δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να τις δεις .σκεψου και ψεκασε και πιθανες κρυψωνες

----------


## αντρικος

δεν θα αφισω γωνια για γωνια φιλε δημητρη εχω πολυ παρατιτηκοτιτα σε τετοια πραγματα  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

μην αφησεις χαραμαδα για χαραμαδα αντρικο.........

----------


## αντρικος

Πηραμε και το frontline το μικρο 100ml και σε λιγο παω σπιτη να αρχισω δουλεια βαζω 1 σταγονα με το σταγονομετρο σε καθε πουλλι?

----------


## serafeim

δεν πηρες το spray;

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη με το frontline δεν θα πλησιαζει ψειρα.... ειναι πολυ καλο... να φανταστεις ειναι για σκυλια και γατες...

----------


## adreas

Παιδιά  εγώ  δουλεύω το   chevi  tren  πάρα  πολύ καλό   το  καλοκαίρι κάθε  15  μέρες και  το  χειμώνα όποτε  το  θυμηθώ μπορεί  να  πιάσω και  2  μήνες χωρίς  να  ψεκάσω . Ψεκάζω  το  απόγευμα η  ώρα  στο περίπου  να  είναι τόση  ώστε  να έχουν  χτενιστεί  τα πουλιά  και  στεγνώσει τα  πουλιά  κλουβιά τοίχους  οροφή  τα πάντα  δεν  με νοιάζει  αν  υπάρχει μαρούλι  η   νερό  η τροφή   μόνο  ψείρες σκοτώνει  και  ακάρεα. Από το  09  που το  έχω  δεν έχω   δει  το παραμικρό  είναι  εγκεκριμένο  από  τον  Ε.Ο.Φ και  το  παραγγέλνω και  από  το φαρμακείο  θα  με βόλευε  το  frontline αλλά  έχω  καρδερίνες και  δεν  μπορώ να  βλέπω  φτερά και  πούπουλα  κάτω.

----------


## xarhs

ποσο εχει αυτο περιπου ανδρεα...???

----------


## serafeim

συμφωνω Ανδρεα...
εγω με το frontline ψεκαζω τα πουλια πισω στο σβερκο παραμερω τα πουπουλα εκει που ενωνεται η φτερουγα και ψεκαζω στο δερμα μια φορα και το επαναλαμβανω μετα απο 3 μηνες...

----------


## xarhs

εγω ρε παιδια τοσα χρονια ασχολουμαι μονο μια φορα επιασαν ψειρες.................

αμα τα καθαριζεις τα κανεις μπανιο συνεχεια δεν πιανουν καθολου ευκολα

και να φανταστειτε οτι το καλοκαιρι τα εχω σε εξωτερικο χωρο που ειναι γεματο σπουργιτια

ποτε δεν ψεκαζω προληπτικα

μια φορα βρηκα ψειρες μεσα στην αποθηκουλα που κουρνιαζουν οι κοτες και εβαλα φωτια... χαχαχαχ δεν εμεινε τιποτα ορθιο

----------


## serafeim

καποιοι ειμαστε προληπτικοι Χαρη.. ειδικα τα παιδια με καρδερινες και πουλια χρυσοπληρωμενα πανμεμορφα και εχουμε επενδυση σε αυτα ειτε για προσψπικους ειτε για εξωτερικους λογους...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> ειδικα τα παιδια με καρδερινες και πουλια χρυσοπληρωμενα πανμεμορφα και εχουμε επενδυση σε αυτα ειτε για προσψπικους ειτε για εξωτερικους λογους...


Ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει να δινω προληπτικα φαρμακα στα πουλια μου!

Αυτο που λες Σεραφειμ για μενα ειναι αβασιμο, διοτι ολα τα πουλια απο ενα ζεμπρακι μεχρι εναν macaw ειναι ισα και καμια τιμουλα δεν τα χωριζει σε κατηγοριες! Δεν βλεπω κατι διαφορετικο αναμεσα σε δυο διαφορετικα ειδη που εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα τιμης!

Επειδη ειναι ακριβα πουλακια, δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να τα φαρμακωνουμε για προληπτικους λογους μην μας παθει τιποτα ενω το φτηνο ζεμπρακι δεν αξιζει να το σωσουμε! Δεν λεω οτι αυτο ειπες απλα το λεω για να καταλαβεις τι σκεφτομαι γι' αυτο το θεμα!

----------


## αντρικος

μολις ηρθα σπιτη με το σπρει ετιμος για δραση  :Happy:  θελω απλα να μου πειτε καποιος που εχει χρισιμοπιοιση το προιν αυτο που και ποσο σπρει σε καθε πουλλακι και τι να προσεξο και αν μπορο να ψεκασο καποια σημια σαν ειναι τα πουλλια μεσα στο κλουβι γιατι ειναι ολα με αυγα και δεν θελω να τα ταραξω και να πω οτι πανο στα πουλια δεν βρηκα ουτε μια ψειρα μονο  καποια σημια του κλουβιου κοιταξα και εψες οταν ηταν νυχτα και δεν ειδα καθολου πανο στα πουλλακια γιατι ψεκασα λιγο πανο στις φτερουγες απο το αλλο το σπρει που εχο στο 2ο ποστ μου ευχαριστω! χαρη το πηρα 15 ευρο 100ml...kαι βλεπω οτι λετε για καθαριοτιτα τα καθαριζω μερα παρα μερα σε αυτο δοξα τον θεο ειμαι πολυ προσεχτικος :Happy:

----------


## ninos

το chevi-tren το χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ.  Ψεκάζω το χώρο και τα πουλιά με αυτό. Το προτιμώ γιατί δεν χρειάζεται να πιάνεις τα πουλιά, αφού τα ψεκάζω απλά με ένα ψεκαστήρι. Επίσης χρησιμεύει σαν απωθητικό για κουνούπια - μύγες - μυρμήγκια και διάφορα άλλα παράσιτα.  Τέλος, καλό είναι να μην ψεκάζουμε μόνο το κλουβί, αλλά και τους γύρω χώρους.

----------


## adreas

> Ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει να δινω προληπτικα φαρμακα στα πουλια μου!
> 
> Αυτο που λες Σεραφειμ για μενα ειναι αβασιμο, διοτι ολα τα πουλια απο ενα ζεμπρακι μεχρι εναν macaw ειναι ισα και καμια τιμουλα δεν τα χωριζει σε κατηγοριες! Δεν βλεπω κατι διαφορετικο αναμεσα σε δυο διαφορετικα ειδη που εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα τιμης!
> 
> Επειδη ειναι ακριβα πουλακια, δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να τα φαρμακωνουμε για προληπτικους λογους μην μας παθει τιποτα ενω το φτηνο ζεμπρακι δεν αξιζει να το σωσουμε! Δεν λεω οτι αυτο ειπες απλα το λεω για να καταλαβεις τι σκεφτομαι γι' αυτο το θεμα!


Μη  χαλάς   το  θέμα!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

> Ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει να δινω προληπτικα φαρμακα στα πουλια μου!
> 
> Αυτο που λες Σεραφειμ για μενα ειναι αβασιμο, διοτι ολα τα πουλια απο ενα ζεμπρακι μεχρι εναν macaw ειναι ισα και καμια τιμουλα δεν τα χωριζει σε κατηγοριες! Δεν βλεπω κατι διαφορετικο αναμεσα σε δυο διαφορετικα ειδη που εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα τιμης!
> 
> Επειδη ειναι ακριβα πουλακια, δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να τα φαρμακωνουμε για προληπτικους λογους μην μας παθει τιποτα ενω το φτηνο ζεμπρακι δεν αξιζει να το σωσουμε! Δεν λεω οτι αυτο ειπες απλα το λεω για να καταλαβεις τι σκεφτομαι γι' αυτο το θεμα!


το περιμενα οτι θα ακουγοταν καπως!!  :Happy:  δεν το εννοουσα ετσι!!! 
Νικο δεν φαρμακωνουμε τα πουλια ενα ψεκασμα το κανουμε δεν παθαινει εντελως τιποτα!! Ειναι κατι παρομοιο με αυτο το φαρμακο που βαζουμε για τα ακαρεα της τραχειας!!! Το βαζουμε προληπτικα για να μην παθει τιποτα το πουλι η μην κολησει ψειρες στην συγκεκρυμενη περιπτωση!!!
Δεν νομιζω να με ενοιαζαν τα λεφτα και δεν θα διεκρινε κανενα πουλι!!! Προς παραδειγμα η Εμιλυ και τα κοτοπουλακια!!! Στην Εμιλυ την πηγα για εξετασεις και εδωσα πολλα λεφτα για εμενα για φαρμακα και εξεταση (ισως λαθος αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα  :Happy:  )  δεν λεω ποσα δεν θα ειανι σωστο!!! και τα κοτοπουλακια τα πηγα σε κτηνιατρο και μου ειπε δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι απο το να τα αφησεις ετσι και ο θεος βοηθως!!! Αλλα αν εχεις δωσει για ενα πουλι 250 και 500 ευρω εννοειται πως θα το σκεφτεις και αυτο αλλα δεν θα ειναι ενας λογος παραπανω να κανεις προληπτικα πραγματα γι αυτο!!! 
Οσες φορες προσπαθησα φυσικα να τα καταφερω ειχα απωλια, νομιζω σε μερικα πραγματα πρεπει να πηγαινουμε στην τεχνολογια που καλος η κακως μας βοηθα!!!

----------


## serafeim

αντρικο εκει που ενωνεται η φτερουγα παραμερας λιγο τα φτερα και κανε μια φορα ψεκασμα στο δερμα και ετοιμος!!! Ο Δημητρης (jk21) ειπε και στο ουροπιγιο αλλα δεν ξερω πως εγω μονο στην φτερουγα εκει βαζω!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σεραφειμ.. εγω ειμαι κατα των χημικων στα πουλια! Απο τη στιγμη που εγω ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιω προληπτικα φαρμακα ποιος ο λογος να χρησιμοποιησω στα πουλια μου?

----------


## αντρικος

τα εκανα ολα παιδες στο καθε πουλλακι και μου ειπαν και ευχαριστω  :Happy:  και εγω ευχαριστω εσας! τωρα παω στο αλλο μου θεμα να ανεβασω 1 παραξενη φοτο και 2 που με προβληματισαν!

----------


## serafeim

> Σεραφειμ.. εγω ειμαι κατα των χημικων στα πουλια! Απο τη στιγμη που εγω ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιω προληπτικα φαρμακα ποιος ο λογος να χρησιμοποιησω στα πουλια μου?


Αν πιασεις εσυ ψειρες λουζεσε με πετρελαιο? και δεν αγοραζεις φαρμακο? αν αρρωστησεις και σε ποναει ο λαιμος δεν θα παρεις αντιβιωση? Για να προλαβουμε αυτα κανουμε αυτα τα προληπτικα πραγματα!!!  :winky: 
Ουτε εγω περνω χημικα σε ψηλου πηδημα αλλα δεν μπορω δεν μπορεις να ζησεις χωρις αυτα!!!
Αντρικο περιμενουμε αποτελεσματα!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Οχι Σεραφειμ! Βαζω ξυδι στα μαλλια μου και τα δενω με σακουλα για να ψοφησουν οι ψειρες!

Το θεμα ομως ειναι η προληψη, οχι η θεραπεια.. δεν θα παρω αντιβιωση σε περιπτωση που αρρωστησω! Φυσικα ο οποισδηποτε μπορει να ζησει χωρις χημικα, υπαρχουν τα βοτανα και τα αφεψηματα αυτων! Ο jk ξερει κατι παραπανω γι' αυτα.. Βεβαια ολοι προτιμουμε τα χαπακια μαςμιας και βρισκονται ευκολα και δεν χρειαζεται να βρασεις νερο και να φτιαξεις αφεψημα, απλα το βαζεις στο στομα και το καταπινεις!
Για τα πουλια υπαρχουν κι αυτα! Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών  :winky: 

Για θεραπεια θα χρησιμοποιουσα κι εγω χημικα, οχι ομως για προληψη!

Γνωμη μου  :winky: 

Γνωμη μου..

----------


## xarhs

> Μη  χαλάς   το  θέμα!!!!!!!!!!!!!


κανενα θεμα δεν χαλασε.............. ο νικος εχει δικιο....!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Θα διαφωνησω  αλλα δεν θα το συνεχησω!!! Δεκτη η αποψη σου παντως !!!  :Happy: 




> κανενα θεμα δεν χαλασε.............. ο νικος εχει δικιο....!!!!!!


ναι ναι δεν θα συμφωνουσες εσυ!!!  :Anim 26:

----------


## xarhs

εγω συμφωνω στις *ΜΗ προληπτικη χορηγηση φαρμακων*............. οχι αλλα *χημικα* ρε παιδια.

ενας που ασχολειτε με τα πουλια του τις ψειρες θα τις καταλαβει την καταλληλη στιγμη και θα δρασει αναλογως

κανενα πουλακι δεν θα χαθει αν εχεις τα ματια σου ανοιχτα......

παρτε παραδειγμα τον αντρικο......... προσεχει τα πουλια του και το καταλαβε αμεσως.

----------


## serafeim

Αφου δεν βλαπτεις το πουλι!! Τι χημικα? η μονη επαφη που εχει ειναι μονο στο ψεκασμα!!! Γιατι ειναι κακο αυτο? Γιατι να μην προλαβουμε το χειροτερο? Αν οι ψειρες ειναι και κρυβονται στις φωλιες? Αν δεν τις παρουμε χαμπαρι ακομη ακομη και αν ειμαστε σχολαστικη? πολλα ΑΝ αλλα ετσι ειναι... ολα μεσα την ζωη!! 1 στ ο100000000 να γινει !!! γιατι?
Δεν δινω προληπτικα αντιβιωση που εκανα στην Εμιλυ και εκανα την χειροτερη βλακια της ζωης μου... Απλα ψεκαζεις!!! Αν ειστε κατα μην βαζετε σπορους στα πουλια αφου ολα ειναι ψεκασμανα με χημικα και εκει υπαρχει κινδυνος!!! Ασχετα αν πλενονται και αποστυρωνονται με χημικα ομως μεγαλωνουν!!! Ολο λεω σταματαω σταματαω και δεν το βουλωνω ποτε!!!  :Happy: 
Συγγνωμη τωρα ομως σταματαω!!!

----------


## jk21

οι προληπτικες αγωγες αλλου ειναι ηλιθιες πχ αντιβιωσεις  ,αλλου αχρειαστες και ισως επικινδυνες υπο συνθηκες (εσωτερικες αποπαρασιτωσεις ... εξαρταται το σκευασμα και γιατι πουλια προοριζονται )  και αλλου αποδεκτες αν χρειαζονται .

οι εσωτερικες πολυ σπανια χρειαζονται σε πουλια γεννημενα στο κλουβι ,αρα σπανια (εξαρταται το περιβαλλον διαμονης των πουλιων μας ) ειναι αναγκαιες 

οι εξωτερικες αποπαρασιτωσεις  μπορουν να γινουν ,ειδικα αν υπαρχουν αυξημενοι κινδυνοι απο εξωπαρασιτα

πχ εξωτερικες εκτροφες σε επαφη με το εδαφος ,με αγριοπουλια που πλησιαζουν τα κλουβια ,με μυρμηγκια κλπ

ή αν ερθει στην εκτροφη πουλι απο πετ σοπ ή αλλη εκτροφη ,που ισως κουβαλαει το προβλημα 

ομως προληπτικα δεν καταφευγουμε αμεσως στα πλεον δραστικα φαρμακα .υπαρχουν αντιπαρασιτικα με δραστικες ουσιες ισχυρες  σε μικρη πυκνοτητα  ή με οικολογικες πχ neem ή υπαρχουν και φυσικοι τροποι απομακρυνσης των παρασιτων και οχι εξοντωσης .πχ η τετραμεθρινη ειναι ισχυρο εντομοκτονο που στο σκευασμα της tabernil δεν πρεπει να ειναι σε μεγαλη πυκνοτητα ,γιατι κανει και για ψεκασμο σε πουλια (οχι στο προσωπο ) 

υπαρχουν ομως αλλα εντομοκτονα ,οπως το frontline ή το ardap ή και αλλα ,που δεν ειναι απαραιτητο χωρις υπαρξη προβληματος ,να τα βαζουμε στα πουλια .το frontline ειναι για μεγαλα ζωα και μονο σε μικρη ποσοτητα (και στην φτερουγα απο κατω ειναι μια χαρα ,γιατι περναει η φλεβα απο κατω ,ζεστη περιοχη που διαλεγουν οι ψειρες ) εφαρμοζεται εμπειρικα στα πουλια .το ardap παλι πρεπει να μπαινει ,με τα πουλια εκτος κλουβιου .αν αυτο γινει στην αρχη και μετα απο καποιο διαστημα τα βαλουμε μεσα ,ειναι οκ 

για προληψη εξωπαρασιτων ,ασφαλη σκευασμα και αποτελεσματικα (περα απο τη αποφυγη αιτιων υπαρξης εξωπαρασιτων ) για προληψη ,ειναι οσα περιεχουν συνθετικα πυρεθρονοειδη (πχ τετραμεθρινη και αλλες ) σε δοσεις καταλληλες για πουλια συντροφιας .η τελευταια φραση ειναι συστση  πτηνιατρου που εκτιμω  ,σε σεμιναριο στο παρελθον 


λογια δικα μου:  αν καποιος *παρα τα ηπια προληπτικα μετρα* ,για 1-2 χρονιες εν μεσω αναπαραγωγης εχει προβλημα ,την τριτη ας κανει απο την αρχη χρηση frontline

εγω επι χρονια εκτροφης σε εξωτερικο χωρο ,ειχα προβλημα μια φορα νομιζω το 2008 αν θυμαμαι καλα ,σε 1 απο τις 4 φωλιες μου ,σε ξυλινη κλουβα 

ποτε δεν εχω κανει προληψη απο τοτε

----------


## xarhs

εγω ειχα κρουσματα στην αποθηκουλα που κοιμουνται τα κοτοπουλακια και η κλωσσα
φυσικες μεθοδοι που καταπολεμανε τις ψειρες ειναι το φυτο ακονιζια.........
δημητρη μου ηρθε μια ιδεα αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα λειτουργησει

γνωριζουμε ολοι οτι ο καπνος αποστειρωνει απο μικροβια και σκοτωνει ολα τα εξωπαρασιτα

αν επερνα ενα καπνηστιρι , αυτο για τις μελισσες δεν ειναι μια πολυ καλη ιδεα.....????

----------


## serafeim

Κι εγω φετος πρωτη φορα εδω στην ζωη μου φετος δοκιμασα δεν εχω κολησει ψειρες ποτε απο μικρο παιδακι που θυμαμαι και τον πατερα μου ποτε τιποτα!!! Αλλα μιλαμε Δημητρη ομως για φαρμακα που δεν προκειται να βλαψουν το πουλι, ουτε να μειωσουν το προσδοκιμο της ζωης του αλλα και ουτε να του προκαλεσουν καποια αρρωστια, εφοσον φυσικα το χρησιμοποιουμε σωστα ετσι? Και ξυλινα κλουβια ειχα και ολοκληρη πασχαλια κοτζαμ δεντρο ειχα σε κλουβα και ποτε δεν κολησα ψειρες και ειχαν και αμεση επαφη με αγρια πουλια αλλα και με κοτες!!! ποτε μα ποτε δεν κολησα!!! τελος παντων ευχαριστω ΔΗμητρη απο αυτα που εγραψες ηταν σημαντικο για ολους κι ολας!!!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

> εγω ειχα κρουσματα στην αποθηκουλα που κοιμουνται τα κοτοπουλακια και η κλωσσα
> φυσικες μεθοδοι που καταπολεμανε τις ψειρες ειναι το φυτο ακονιζια.........
> δημητρη μου ηρθε μια ιδεα αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα λειτουργησει
> 
> γνωριζουμε ολοι οτι ο καπνος αποστειρωνει απο μικροβια και σκοτωνει ολα τα εξωπαρασιτα
> 
> αν επερνα ενα καπνηστιρι , αυτο για τις μελισσες δεν ειναι μια πολυ καλη ιδεα.....????


θα ξαναεπιστρεψουν Χαρη ο σκοπος ειναι να φυγουν εντελως!!! θα κρυφτουν και σε 1 εβδομαδα αντε παλι!! θα ταλαιπωρεις τα πουλια στο πηγενε ελα και αν οχι την καπνα που θα φανε θα τους κανει κακο!!!

----------


## xarhs

> θα ξαναεπιστρεψουν Χαρη ο σκοπος ειναι να φυγουν εντελως!!! θα κρυφτουν και σε 1 εβδομαδα αντε παλι!! θα ταλαιπωρεις τα πουλια στο πηγενε ελα και αν οχι την καπνα που θα φανε θα τους κανει κακο!!!


σεραφειμ τα πουλια μονο το βραδυ ειναι εκει μεσα..............  και μπορω να κανω τη δουλεια οταν λειπουν

σεραφειμ δεν σε βρισκω ενημερωμενο....... ο καπνος τις σκοτωνει

τα αυγα μενουν τα οποια με ενα δευτερο καπνισμα μετα απο λιγες μερες θα εξαφανιστουν

σεραφειμ οι ψειρες που εχουν τα πουλια δεν ειναι ιδιες με αυτες του ανθρωπου

----------


## serafeim

Γιατι το λες αυτο? δεν εχεις δει ποτε στο κεφαλι ανθρωπου κοκκινη ψειρα? Φυσικα και δεν ειναι ιδιες!!!
και παλι αν ισχυει θα ξαναεπιστρεψουν!!

----------


## xarhs

καλα περιμενε τες εσυ.........

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ ολα τα φαρμακα ειναι << φαρμακα >> και δινονται μονο οταν πρεπει .κανενα δεν ειναι εντελως αθωο ειδικα αν προκειται για δηλητηριο πχ frontline .Aν ομως κατι πρεπει να δοθει για να μην γινει κατι χειροτερο ,τοτε πρεπει να δοθει !

Για φυσικες μεθοδους προστασιας απο ψειρες ,ακονιζα και αλλα ωραια ,ο ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ειναι ο καταλληλοτερος να σας πληροφορησει και εμπειρικα ! νομιζω και αλλα ενα δυο παιδια εδω μεσα εχουν αναφερει και αλλους τροπους .Η ακονιζα πραγματι αναφερεται για τετοια χρηση ,την αποτελεσματικοτητα θα μας την πει καλυτερα ο Ανδρεας 

δεν ξερω για τον καπνο καθαυτο ,παρα μονο στο μελλισι και οχι για ψειρα αλλα δικα του παρασιτα πχ βαρροα .και κει θελει καπνισμο με θυμολη και αλλες ουσιες 

καπνισμος (ατμισμος στην ουσια ) με φυσικο πυρεθρο (σε υπολογισμενες δοσεις απο ζωοτεχνολογο ή πτηνιατρο ) μπορει να εχει δραση τοσο σε ψειρες ,οσο και σε ακαρεα .το θεμα ειναι ποιος θα τον κανει με ασφαλη τροπο

----------


## serafeim

Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως γιατι ο εκτροφεας με συμβουλεψε να το κανω? 
Στα παπαγαλοειδη δεν το εχω κανει ακομη!!! Μονο στα καναρινια που ακολουθω καθαρα συμβουλες του εκτροφεα που τα πηρα!!!

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμ ο καθε ανθρωπος εχει τη λογικη και τα επιχειρηματα σε καθε τι που προτεινει .Εγω σου παρεθεσα τα δικα μου .Εκεινος ισως εχει καποια αλλα ,και ισως σου τα παραθεσει αν τον ρωτησεις και σε πεισει .Αν το προτεινει γιατι ετσι του ειπαν χωρις να το πολυψαξει ,δικαιωμα του ,αλλα μαλλον δεν θα μπορεσει να σε πεισει .Αν το προτεινει εκ πειρας ισως σε πεισει .Αλλα αν  ξεμπερδεψε απο προβλημα με ψειρες που ειχε καθε χρονο ..... ισως να πραττει σωστα .... θα επραττε σωστοτερα ,αν εψαχνε και την αιτια που ειχε προβλημα καθε χρονο ... το θεμα δεν ειναι να σκοτωνουμε καθε χρονο ψειρες .Το θεμα ειναι να μην εχουμε

----------


## serafeim

Ειχε μονο στην αρχη που αρχησε ψειρες απο τοτε που το χρησιμοποιει ετσι προληπτικα δεν ειχε ποτε!!!

----------


## adreas

Να  μάθετε  να κάνετε  κάτι  σωστά γιατί  άμα  πιάσει η  κόκκινη  ψείρα καλιά  σου  είναι  να  βρεις μια  σπηλιά  να  μπεις  μέσα να κρυφτής.  Μετά  μόνο μια  λύση  υπάρχει κλείσιμο  του  κουμασιού και  φωτιά  σε θειάφι  μόνο  έτσι θα  είσαι  σίγουρος ότι  δεν  θα  μείνει  τίποτα ζωντανό. Στο  μαγαζί  που δουλεύω  περνάει  γεωπόνος κάθε  20  με 30  μέρες  και κάνει  απεντόμωση  απολύμανση όχι  γιατί  έχει κάτι  αλλά  αν πιάσει  άντε  να βρεις  την  σιχαμερή κατσαρίδα  να  την ψεκάσεις  αυτά  είχα να  πω.  Αν πιάσουν  ακάρεα  που υπάρχει έντονο  πρόβλημα  στο μέρος  μου  μετά πως  το  λύνεις το  πρόβλημα;  Και  κάτι  άλλο για  μένα  δεν έχει  ένα  πουλί  χρηματική   αξία γιατί  δεν  πουλάω αλλά  αξία  έχει η  ίδια  η ζωή  του,  ώστε το  λάθος  που έκανα  και  χάθηκε να  μην  ξαναεπαναληφθεί.

----------


## serafeim

Αρα συμφωνεις με το να βαζουμε προληπτικα φαρμακο για ψειρες?
Το ψεκασμα με θειαφι δεν παθενουν τιποτα τα πουλια?

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ απεντομωση κανουν με τον κοσμο εξω 

Αν γινει προληπτικος ψεκασμος εντομοκτωνου χωρις τα πουλια  , ποια η αναγκαιοτητα και του ισχυρου εντομοκτονου (frontline  ) εξ αρχης και στα πουλια; (αν φυσικα εννοεις αυτο ) 

τροποι φυσικοι επιπλεον προληψης δεν υπαρχουν;

----------


## xarhs

λοιπον.. ας πω και εγω αλλη μια φορα πιο ξεκαθαρα τι πιστευω

καποιος που εχει μια εξωτερικη εκτροφη , μεγαλη σε εμβελεια και μηκος που δεν ''ελεγχεται΄'' ευκολα , ειναι δικαιολογημενος
 να κανει προληπτικη χρηση γιατι αμα πιασει εξωπαρασιτα ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να κανεις πληρη αφεντομωση.

επισης αμα καποιος εχει ενα σωρο κλουβια σε ολους τους χωρους και παλι να το δεχτω.

*ΟΧΙ* ομως να εχεις 5 κλουβακια και να ραντιζεις το χωρο και τα πουλια ''*προληπτικα*'' για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο

σε ποιον θα αρεσε να του βαζουν φαρμακο στα μαλλια για ψειρες *προληπτικα*........??????

γιατι παιδια οι περισσοτεροι που θα διαβασουν αυτο το θεμα , νομιζετε εχουν παραπανω απο 5 κλουβια.......????????

----------


## serafeim

γιατι πυστευεις πτι ενοχλουνται τα πουλια;
και γιατι το λες ετσι για τα πεντε κλουβια; δηλαδη αυτα τα πουλακια δεν πρεπει να τα βαζουμε επειδη ειναι λιγα; οπως καταλαβα απο τον Ανδρεα λιγγο να σου ξεφυγει κοκκινη ψειρα την πατησες.... δεν προτεινω σε κανεναν να κανει προληπτικη χρηση αντιψειριακου αλλα δεν τουπρροτεινω να τα αφησει και να το παιξει κορωνα γραμματα με τις ψειρες...

----------


## αντρικος

Παιδια εχω ακουσεθ ανθρωπο δικο μου να μην ξερει τι να κανει αλλο με τις ψειρε τις κοκκινες ψεκασε τα παντα με πιστολα ο τυπος με πιεσει  ολα τα φαρμακα το εχει βουτιξει κυριολεχτικα σε πετρελαιο και μετα απο κατι μερες να ξανα δει ψειρες και να πω οτι σε μονο 2μερες να χασει 7 πουλλακια οσα επεζεισαν τους εχει βαλει fortline ζουν ολα αλλα εκαναν 4μηνες να βγαλιυν κανονικα φτερα και ακομη δεν ειναι εντελος καλα δεν ξερο πως να τον βοηθισω και να πω οτι το fortline  του το συστησε ενας γερμανος..

----------


## xarhs

εγω με το tabernil οταν ειχα τα πρωτα κρουσματα τις εξαφανησα................ με της bayer το Pubex κανω παλι χρηση και απο οτι μου ειπε η κτηνιατρος ειναι ακινδυνο

αλλα δεν βαζω ποτε στις κοτες επανω τους........ μονο σε κρυψωνες που βλεπω ''κινηση''

----------


## jk21

τα νεα μου απο το αλλο θεμα τα ξερετε ...  η εξωτερικη εκτροφη εχει κινδυνους .Μιλησα για απεντομωση των χωρων πριν την εισαγωγη των πουλιων και δεν την ειχα κανει ,εφησυχασμενος οτι για καιρο δεν ειχα προβληματα .Αυτη η απεντομωση (εκτοπαρασιτων ) πρεπει να γινεται ,για να μην εχουμε προβληματα αργοτερα .Αν αυτο ομως το εχουμε κανει (το ιδιο ελεγα και πριν ,το ιδιο λεω και τωρα ) στα πουλια δυσκολα θα χρειαστει ή και καθολου ,αν φροντιζουμε να προστατευομαστε απο φορεις της ψειρας (εγω ειχα δει μυρμηγκια αλλα αρκεσθηκα στο καθαρισμα απο τα φλουδια που επεφταν κατω ,οπως και αλλα χρονια ) και αν ψεκαζουμε με ηπια σκευασματα .Ισχυρα σκευασματα οπως το frontline ή το effipro (δραστικη ουσια και στα δυο το fipronil ) πρεπει να γινονται με προσοχη για κινδυνο υπερδοσολογιας και μονο αν εχουμε προβλημα .εδω ειναι οτι εχω βρει επισημα για χρηση του στα καναρινια .η χορηγηση ,επειδη το μικροτερο σε πυκνοτητα σκευασμα ειναι πολυ μεγαλο σε δοση για την θεωρητικη μεγιστη των πουλιων ,πρεπει να γινεται με πολυ προσοχη ... εδω συστηνεται μαλιστα ουτε καν απευθειας ψεκασμα αλλα επαλλειψη με το χερι (φορωντας γαντια ) 

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/av...iners/ae25.pdf

To apply fiponil to a 20 g
canary, I spray Frontline®
onto a gloved finger and then
rub the finger over the ventral and dorsal surfaces of the
body as well as under each
wing. These birds probably
get a higher dose than the
theoretical 15 mg/kg, but I
have never seen any toxic
reactions.

Για να εφαρμόσετε fiponil σε ένα καναρίνι 20 g, εγώ σπρέι Frontline ® πάνω, φορώντας γάντια, και στη συνέχεια τρίψτε το δάχτυλο κατά τη διάρκεια των κοιλιακών και ραχιαίων επιφανειών του σώματος, καθώς και κάτω από κάθε φτερό. Αυτά τα πουλιά πάρετε πιθανώς μια υψηλότερη δόση από το θεωρητικό 15 mg / kg, αλλά δεν έχω δει ποτέ κανένα τοξικές αντιδράσεις.

----------


## MAKISV

Tελικα παιδια υπαρχει κατι να λειτουργει προληπτικα για τα πουλια και να μπορουμε να το βαλουμε??και αν ναι πιο ειναι??απο που το αγοραζουμε?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Tελικα παιδια υπαρχει κατι να λειτουργει προληπτικα για τα πουλια και να μπορουμε να το βαλουμε??και αν ναι πιο ειναι??απο που το αγοραζουμε?


CHEVITREN.

----------


## jk21

ειναι δραστικο απο τις αναφορες αρκετων και ηπιο σε σχεση με αλλα .αλλα και οσα εχουν περμεθρινη ,τετραμεθρινη σε σκευασματα προοριζομενα για μικρα πουλια (πχ αυτο που αναφερθηκε της tabernil ) καλα ειναι

----------


## MAKISV

βασιλη αυτο μπορουμε να κανουμε και τα κλουβια??και μικρα πουλακια?γενικα ειναι ακινδυνο?γιατι εχω συνεχεια θεμα με μυρμηγκια και ας σκουπιζω καθε μερα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> βασιλη αυτο μπορουμε να κανουμε και τα κλουβια??και μικρα πουλακια?γενικα ειναι ακινδυνο?γιατι εχω συνεχεια θεμα με μυρμηγκια και ας σκουπιζω καθε μερα.


Δεν έχεις κανενα πρόβλημα Μάκη.

Ψεκάζεις τα πάντα στο κλουβί με τα πουλια μεσα....και τα κάνεις και λούτσα.

----------


## MAKISV

ΤΟ PINEX PUMPSPRAY κανει την ιδια δουλεια?ρωταω γιατι αυτο το εχουν στην μιση τιμη!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ΤΟ PINEX PUMPSPRAY κανει την ιδια δουλεια?ρωταω γιατι αυτο το εχουν στην μιση τιμη!!


Δεν το ξέρω Μάκη.

Δοσολογίες κοιταξες και για τα δύο ?....να δεις αν υπαρχει διαφορα στο "πόσο" θα σου κρατήσει ?


Οι Εβραίοι λέγανε ----------------> Αγοράζω ακριβά γιατί είμαι φτωχός. (ότι πληρώνεις ...παίρνεις)

----------


## adreas

Όταν  θα  φάνε τα  μούτρα  τους  όσοι δεν  θέλουν  να βάλουν  φάρμακα  και τότε  θα  αναθεωρήσουν ξανά.  Και  το καλό  είναι  ότι εμφανίζονται  πάντα  στην καλύτερη  εποχή  για εμάς  και  τα πουλιά  μας  στην αναπαραγωγή.  Όταν  θα βλέπουν  το  πουλάκι στο  ένα  πόδι και  τις  κρούστες να  βγαίνουν  θα πω καλά  να  πάθετε. Όπως  και  να έχει  θα  κολλήσουν……………..  και   σταματάω, το διαδίκτυο  μπορεί  να δώσει  και  καλά και  κακά  εσείς  κρίνετε ποιος  είναι  σωστός και  ποιος  λάθος. Το  2000  έδιωξα 70   καναρίνια  από αυτό  το  πράγμα. Δημήτρη  παίρνεις  το φάρμακο  που  λες  πας  από  το φαρμακείο  με  20 λεπτά  ζητάς  ένα σταγονόμετρο  χωρίς  γάντια δεν  χρειάζονται  πιάνεις τα  πουλιά  έχεις  μια αυγοθήκη  γεμάτη  νερό γυρίζεις  το  πουλάκι και  στην  πλάτη του  βάζεις  νερό με  τα  δάκτυλα σου  κάνεις  πέρα τα  βρεγμένα  φτερά  να  φανεί το  δέρμα βάζεις  μια σταγόνα  σε  κάθε πτηνό  και  τελείωσες. Σε  καρδερίνες  μου έπεσαν  3  και 4   σταγόνες  έγραψα νούμερο  δακτυλιδιού   δεν έπαθαν  το  παραμικρό. Αυτό  έγινε  όταν χώριζα  και  έβαζα ζευγάρια  από  εκεί και  πέρα  για δυο  μήνες  δεν ξαναψεκάζω  μετά  πιάνει δουλειά  το  chevi tren  λόγο  του ότι  δεν  θέλω να  βάζω  χέρι μέσα  στα  κλουβιά γιατί  οι  καρδερίνες δεν  είναι  καναρίνια

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ μιλας υποθετω για το frontline αρχικα; αν ναι και δηλωνεις οτι εχεις ασφαλη χρηση με το συγκεκριμενο τροπο (ξερεις στο διαδικτυο ειναι λιγο ασαφη η ποσοτητα και το που θα μπει ) και τη συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα (τι πιο δυνατον ελαχιστο απο σταγονα ... ) εγω παω πασο 

ολα αυτα ομως για εξωτερικη εκτροφη ή εσωτερικη που εχει προβλημα με μυρμηγκια 

και για ατομα που μπορουν να το κανουν και να το κανουν σωστα .Μην εισαι σιγουρος οτι οσοι ξεκινησουν να βαλουν μια σταγονα ,θα το πετυχουν κιολας .Στο λεω εμπειρικα απο λαθη που γινονται με δοσολογιες αντιβιωσεων ή αλλων φαρμακων ,που συνηθως τις μαθαινω μεσω πμ ... 

κατι σαν να λεμε ,ωραια τα λες jk να φτιαξουμε αυγοτροφη ,αλλα εγω στην κουζινα δεν πηγαινω ... αλλοι δεν πανε στην κουζινα ,αλλοι δεν μπορουνε να πετυχουν να τους φυγει μια σταγονα .Αν βεβαια πεσανε και παραπανω και ηταν οκ ....

----------


## jk21

το frontline απο μονο του στους γονιους ,προστατευει τα μικρα ; εννοω απωθει τις ψειρες περα απο το να τις σκοτωνει; γιατι αλλιως και η απεντομωση του χωρου ,νομιζω εχει μεγαλυτερη σημασια .

θα ηταν χρησιμο να αναφερεις και εκεινα τα σκευασματα ,που για μενα ειναι πιο κρισιμο και χρησιμο να χρησιμοποιουνται ,πριν μπουν πουλια σε ενα χωρο .Καθαριζουν το χωρο και προστατευουν τα πουλια ,κανοντας σε κεινα αγωγη με πιο ηπια σπρει .Εστω για οσους δεν μπορουν να βαλουν frontline ή effipro ( ουσια -> fipronil ) 

το

icon http://www.syngenta.com/country/gr/e...on-2,5-CS.aspx

μου ειπες το θυμαμαι ... το αλλο;  ασχετα με τη συσταση ,πως το εφαρμοζεις στους δικους σου χωρους; τα πουλια μετα απο ποση ωρα ή μερες μπαινουν στο χωρο;

----------


## orion

εγω βαζω frontline η γενοσυμο και ειμαι οκ... παίρνω το σπρει που ειναι για τους σκυλους, ένα φσιτ στην ράχη από κοντά κάθε 2-3 μήνες σε όλα τα πουλια... και δεν έχω  πρόβλημα...  στην αναπαραγωγη λογικα αν ψεκάσεις γονείς (όχι με νεοσσούς χωρίς φτέρωμα)  δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα... εγώ ψεκάζω και αφού στρωθεί η φωλιά ανάμεσα στα νήματα (όχι επιφανειακά) και κανενα θέμα...
εκτροφή εσωτερική χειμώνα, εξωτερικη καλοκαιρι...

----------


## serafeim

Σε λιγες μερες που θα απογαλακτιστουν οι δικοι μου νεοσσοι θα τους βαλω  Frontline και θα βγαλω φωτογραφια να δειτε που ψεκαζω ακριβως και με  ποιον τροπο!!!

----------


## MAKISV

Για πειτε μου και εμενα....αυτο ειναι ψείρα. ..πειτε μου οχι.....εχω ψεκασει πριν 5 μερες με chevitren πουλια κλουβια χωρο ταιστρες ποτιστρες και σημερα ειδα αυτο μεσα στο κλουβι και στον τοιχο.εν τω μεταξυ η θυληκια εχει χασει φτερωμα στην περιοχη του ράμφους. ..βοηθηστε παιδια γιατι με τις ψειρες με πιανει ενας πανικος και εχει και 4 αυγα το κλουβι

----------


## αντρικος

εμενα μου φενεται καπως μεγαλο για ψειρα μακι δεν βρηκες πουθενα αλλου κατι?

----------


## MAKISV

αντρικο βρηκα αυτο στον τοιχο και ενα ιδιο με πιο στρογγυλη κοιλια στο κλουβι.

----------


## αντρικος

τι χρωμα ειναι ακριβως? αν μπορεις να το βαλεις πανω σε επιφανει ασπρη θα βοηθισει πολυ! να δω αν βρω και εγω καμια φοτο να σου διξω πως ειναι ακριβως η ψειρα

----------


## MAKISV

δυστυχως δεν ειμαι σπιτι.αυτη στο κλουβι ηταν προς το κοκκινωπο.η αλλη στον τοιχο μαυρη.θελω να το δω και αυριο να σιγουρευτω.

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG] εδω βρηκα μια για να δεις περιπου το μεγεθος ειναι πολυ μικρες αλλα αυτο εχει παρααααα πολλες

----------


## αντρικος

οτι βρεις βαλε τες πανω σε κολλα Α4 και βγαλε λιγες φοτο να ειμαστε σιγουροι φιλε

----------


## MAKISV

οχι πανω σε πουλι δεν ειδα κατι.ανα πεντε μερες τα ψεκαζω με μυλοξυδο και μια φορα το μηνα με chevitren.αλλα αυτο στον πατο του κλουβιου με ανησυχησε,....

----------


## MAKISV

οκ θα το κοιταξω και αυριο και θα σας πω.η απωλεια φτερωματος στο ραμφος μπορει να σχετιζεται με αυτο?

----------


## MAKISV

για να μην ανοιγω καινουργιο θεμα να ρωτησω εδω....χανει φτερωμα στην περιοχη γυρω απο το ραμφος και το ματι.τι ειναι αυτο?κλωσσαει αυτη την εποχη εαν αυτο μπορει να επηρεασει καπου...

----------


## jk21

λερωνουν απο την τροφη που ταιζουν ,πανε να καθαριστουν στην πατηθρα ,ειναι λερωμενη και μολυνονται και μετα τριβονται περισσοτερο ... 

το ματι εχει πρηστει ή εχει δακρυ; το πουλι τριβει το ματι του συνεχεια στην πατηθρα ; αν οχι τοτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα μαλλον

----------


## MAKISV

οχι δημητρη ουτε εχει πριστει ουτε δακρυ.τωρα οποτε σηκωνεται το τριβει στην πατηθρα αλλα σε λογικα πλαισια..μπορει να ειναι ορμονικο?

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω ,αλλα δεν μπορω να ειμαι για κατι σιγουρος .το τι πιστευω οτι ειναι ,το ειπα

----------


## οδυσσέας

> για να μην ανοιγω καινουργιο θεμα να ρωτησω εδω....χανει φτερωμα στην περιοχη γυρω απο το ραμφος και το ματι.τι ειναι αυτο?κλωσσαει αυτη την εποχη εαν αυτο μπορει να επηρεασει καπου...


ποσες γεννες εχει κανει και ποσα μικρα εχει μεγαλωσει? ποσο καιρο εκανες διατροφικη προετοιμασια και με τι τροφες, πριν γεννησει?

----------


## MAKISV

κωστα η δευτερη γεννα ειναι.απο την πρωτη ειχε 3 αυγα τα 2 εσπασαν και το ενα ηταν νεκρο μεσα στο αυγο.20 μερες πριν κανω προετοιμασια με οτι αναφερεται εδω στο φορουμ.καθαρη τροφη φουλ λαχανικα και αυγοτροφη.που παει το μυαλο σου??

----------

